# Corals



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Can someone tell me how much all these corals are worth I plan on selling them for a friend and do not know how much most of these are worth.

1 LG heart shaped red and green lobo ( rare )
1 small colony of star polyp on tonga rock 
1 Med Knobby Wall ( purple and green )
1 XL neon green hammer coral ( rare ) 
1 XL Neon green torch coral ( very rare ) 
Many LG green mushrooms 
1 LG colony of polyps on tonga rock 
1 Med green lobophyton or leather coral (rare)
1 Small Neon green devil's hand (rare)
1 XL devil's hand 
1 XL Knobby wall ( purple and green ) 

Thanks


----------



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

It's hard to tell without pictures of the animals, along with measurements. If you could photograph them next to a ruler, for example, it would make a world of difference.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Well just say they are regular specimens nothing out of the ordinary to size wise. Just average sized?


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I don't really consider any of those corals "rare", and most of those would probably range from 30-50 dollars at a fishstore. With corals though color is most important and can make a big difference in price. Also, if you were getting frags of some of those soft corals they would be less than the prices I listed above. You can also check online sites like liveaquaria.com and see how much they are selling corals for. exoticfish.com is another good one


----------

